# Problem Seeing BIOS To Change Boot Order



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum, but could really use your advice.
I am trying to change the boot order so I can install a copy of Windows XP From a bootable CD. The machine is an older system, which is running windows currently.

The problem I am having is that no monitor will display a picture for this system until I get the the Welcome to Windows logo. I tried this on my Sharp 17" LCD as well as an older Dell 17" CRT. I am not sure about all the hardware specs as it is a friends machine which I looked at quickly before work.

Does anyone have any ideas on this one? :tongue:


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum, but could really use your advice.
I am trying to change the boot order so I can install a copy of Windows XP From a bootable CD. The machine is an older system, which is running windows currently.

The problem I am having is that no monitor will display a picture for this system until I get the the Welcome to Windows logo. I tried this on my Sharp 17" LCD as well as an older Dell 17" CRT. I am not sure about all the hardware specs as it is a friends machine which I looked at quickly before work.

Does anyone have any ideas on this one? :tongue:


----------



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Try holding your f11 key from start-up to see if that brings up a menu with a 'boot from CD/DVD' option. You will need to press it about 2 or 3 seconds 
into the boot sequence.

Just another thought - which may not be relevant, but have you definitely used the correct keys for accessing the BIOS?

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm

Peter


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

I tried all of those. And yes, it is the correct combination. I can actually hear the pc enter the bios, but the monitor stays black. The only way the monitor powers on is if/when I get to the "Welcome to Windows" xp logo.


----------



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Have you tried resetting the BIOS - pop out the battery in the mainboard for 20 minutes, replace and restart?

Peter


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

no luck there either. I dont understand why the monitor doesnt catch the signal until it hits windows. I am gonna try another video card and see how I make out.......sigh


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

I didnt really get your problem. Can't you access to bios ? ( your monitors can display windows right ? )


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you go into the bios from the post boot screens,once it goes past the post screens you have to reboot to get into the bios
you will see on the bottom of one of the screens to press a certain key to enter the bios
mostly it is the del. key but it can be a number of others


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

No monitor will power on (amber light stays on) until i gett all the way to where windows begins to boot (then the green light comes on). So I can hit delete or f11 etc.....and hear it beep into the bios, but it does not display on the screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sounds like your monitor is slow to warm up,when you hear the beep start tapping the delete key


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

It may be a computer with onboard video which has been upgraded to a video card with the drivers for the onboard video disabled or missing. If you don't set "Init Display First" in the BIOS to the video card's slot then the onboard video will be the primary display until Windows starts booting. That's how you could miss the BIOS screen. It's being displayed on the onboard video which has no monitor connected to it. To solve the problem you would need to connect the monitor to the onboard video and go into the BIOS and set "Init Display First" to the video card's slot. If it's a PCI video card then set it to "PCI". That option can also be called "Primary VGA Display" or something like that. Once the video card is the primary display then the BIOS screen should show up on it.


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

It is an asus p3v 4x motherboard. No onboard video, and I have tried several monitors. Could the motherboard be shot?


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

It is an asus p3v 4x motherboard. No onboard video, and I have tried several monitors. Could the motherboard be shot?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i gather you don't see anything in safe mode,what op sys is on it at the moment


----------



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Have you tried tapping the 'delete' key rapidly from start, or holding down continuously from various points in the boot sequence?

How about the monitor settings - have you looked to see if there is a setting for altering the power-on timing?

Try another keyboard ?

How about updating the BIOS?

This is the manual:-
http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/slot1/pro133a/p3v4x/p3v4x-102.pdf

Peter


----------



## bildy (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. I just received a replacement mb today....gotta love ebay....and all is well........thanks for all of your help !


----------

